

Show HN: WhereYou? - tonyjhuang
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tonyjhuang.whereyou

======
tonyjhuang
Hey everyone, long time user of HN, first time poster. Made an Android app
over the weekend to help you find your friends with one click. Tried to focus
on simple design principles, uses Google Maps to display location and
navigate.

Let me know what you think :) Obviously this app needs you to find someone
else to try it out. Or you can find me as 'tony'

~~~
nothrabannosir
Hi Tony,

Congrats on building and releasing this.

I can't test it for you, and there is my feedback: from the description, I
can't tell exactly what the point is. The screenshots suggest it's like the
retired Google Latitude? What makes this app different? Why would I want it?
The description says I can meet new people? So can everyone see where I am? Is
it for friends or strangers?

Anyway good luck! And all the best.

~~~
tonyjhuang
Hey! I didn't realize that my app listing was so ambiguous! I've updated the
description to address some of your points and added a new screenshot that
details the notification aspect of the app.

Check my other comment to see a little more on how it works. Thanks for the
feedback!

------
caruizdiaz
How is this different from sharing your location on, for instance, WhatsApp?

I understand it's easier to do so, and the UI is beautiful, but I believe the
value proposition of the app should be clearer.

~~~
tonyjhuang
I'm not too sure how WhatsApp does it but I was aiming for more of a ask-and-
tell system, where your friends can request your location and you can send a
one-time response on where you are at that exact moment.

Do they have more of a 'track me everywhere and let anyone that I chat with
know' system like Facebook?

~~~
caruizdiaz
> Do they have more of a 'track me everywhere and let anyone that I chat with
> know' system like Facebook?

Nope. It is a simple option to share your location and send the coordinates
via text (within the app) to your friend/group of friends. As simple as that.

It really only takes two taps, it's hard to beat that.

